# broken tail hair



## majustesen (Sep 24, 2009)

My palamino mare has short broken hairs at the top of her tail. She rubs her tail sometimes. I have read about tail bags and wraps but I don' t know anything about them. Can anyone tell me what the best method is to get these hairs to grow out.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Usually rubbing the tail doc is a sign of needing to be wormed...have you done that recently? That might prevent any further rubbing. 

Tail bags....you have to be careful with them because they can cause further damage if not put on correctly or if the horse is rubbing more. I used one and it broke the heck out of my horses tail. Some of the other members here might have further help for ya, sorry!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

make sure your horses is wormed and that their tail is clean (if it isn't they may be wanting to itch and that is what is breaking the hair)

i like Infusium people shampoo and conditioner for my horses tails and manes


----------



## Saleenxx (Sep 22, 2009)

My horse has done this EVERY summer since I bought him in 2000. The only thing that I found works is to make sure you worm properly and timely. Also, I would make sure I cleaned it everyday and applyed MicroTek and I would rub it into his tail. It usually helped stop the rubbing, yet it would take until Sept/Oct to really grow back to how it was. Hope this helped.


----------



## majustesen (Sep 24, 2009)

thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If your horse has been wormed then its obviously something else. All of my horses (girls) will rub their tails if anything south of the barrel itches :lol:
Check the tail bone, is the skin scaly or dry? Does she need wiped off under her tail? Check between the teets/udders has it gotten caked with dirt? 
A simple cleaning can do wonders. Give her a look to make sure something isn't just needing cleaned. I use MTG if the tail dock/bone skin is dry. It also claims to help regrow the hair. I use a damp cloth to clean everything else.


----------



## majustesen (Sep 24, 2009)

I got some MTG and am trying that for now. I am also paying more attention to the teat and behind area to keep it cleaner. I hope this works. thanks for all the input. I will keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## Passion (Jul 10, 2009)

*Manes & tails*



majustesen said:


> My palamino mare has short broken hairs at the top of her tail. She rubs her tail sometimes. I have read about tail bags and wraps but I don' t know anything about them. Can anyone tell me what the best method is to get these hairs to grow out.


Worming is essential but mine just like to "scratch".
I have been putting MTG on their mane & tails,this makes them grow. I bathe them really good and then saturate the tail & manes with the MTG,usually just at the base in the hair line,then it will distru=ibute itself over a few days. It doesn't smell to good,smells like ham grease to me......lol
But it has been working really good. You leave this in and when you brush their mane & tails use a bristle brush or a brush with nylon bristles,NO COMBS!!! Start at the end not the top and work your way up,if you run into a mat or dread lock use a detangler to get it apart. This keeps you from breaking the hair.I will have some before & after pictures of them in a few weeks to show the difference.

Janice


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

jiff did this every summer! my horse trainer/instuctor told me to mix beddidine and babyoil in a spray bottle untill in kinda looks like rusy/orange, and then spay it n the top of the tail and underneath. it soothes the itching and you'll see improvement the next day! just do it daily untill it stopped


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Passion: I always saw that it smells like I am working with meat when I am done with MTG! I am glad someone else smells what I smell lol


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

When I first moved Ice to his new barn, he had a lot of broken strands, but now they've all grown out, or are in the process of growing out. I think he just realized he could scratch his butt on the trees in the pasture (at his previous house they had electric fencing around the trees) and so he went a little crazy.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I would suggest MTG or pure coconut oil


----------



## ARockNDalesRanch (Jan 26, 2009)

I worm my horses regularly and keep their tails, sheaths & teats clean and they still rub their tails. I finally put up electric wire where they rub and that did help a little. Keeping something like cowboy magic detangler on the top of the tail will causes the tail hairs to slide through whatever they're scratching on instead of catching and breaking the hairs. I just think they love the feeling of it.


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

MTG is awsome, i have had my horse for 10 years now and I have been using it on him for about 8 years, it works wonders. I also use a tail bag and wrap. I like the tail bags that have the 3 sleeves and then you braid them together. It works really good. The MTG makes their hair thicker and stronger, and then the tail bags and wraps, keeps there hair from getting dirty and keeps then from rubbing it on fences and stalls.


----------

